# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Zwanger?

## anoniempje2003

Hoi mensen, Wie kan mij van me onzekerheid afhelpen? M'n vriendin is vorige week maandag ( 6 januari 2003 ) weer begonnen met de pil. De hele week heeft ze de pil elke avond trouw ingenomen. Afgelopen maandag ( 13 januari 2003 ) heeft ze ook de pil ingenomen. Dinsdagavond (14 januari 2003 ) is ze de pil vergeten. Woensdagavond ( 15 januari 2003 ) heeft ze 2 pillen ingenomen. De pil van de "vergeten" avond en van deze avond. Op deze avond hebben we zonder condoom gevreeen, ze is daarna gelijk naar de wc gegaan om te plassen. Ze gebruikt Stediril 30 pillen. Is ze nu zwanger ??? 

Groetjes van een onzeker jongen :-/

----------

Ten eerste kun je kijken in de gebruiksaanwijzing. Daarin staat als het goed is, wat je moet als je een pil vergeten bent.
Ten tweede kan jij of je vriendin een zwangerschapstest halen bij de apotheek/drogist.
Ten derde kan je vriendin naar haar huisarts (ze volgens mij kun je ook bij de Rutger Stichting terecht)gaan, voor een zwangerschapstest.

Succes, gr. K.

----------

